# Are there any seeded grasses compatible with St. Augustine?



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Meaning can any seeded grasses have the same lawn care schedule and chemicals as St. Aug? Looking to change it up a bit and have a mixture of two grasses but I don't want one that would be killed off by what I do with the St. Aug. Are there any similar grasses I can just go get a bag of seed and sprinkle out there in a few places?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

St. Augustine is kind of a wuss, so most things that are safe for St. Augustine are safe for other grasses. But none will really look at all similar. Bahia gets cut at about the same height, and might sort of blend a little but gets big seed heads this time of year. Supposedly the Argentine version doesn't have as many seed heads and looks more like St. Augustine, and you can find that in seed pretty easily. But it takes a long time to germinate, and you will need to water it a few times a day at least until it does. But that is probably the closest. Centipede might be another option, but I hear it doesn't do well this far south as it gets eaten up by nematodes and other critters. 
If you just have some bare spots can you put a few pieces of sod or some plugs down and let it spread? Cost wise Lake Jem or Lucas Nursery have good prices on sod (about half of what other places charge) and you can pick up just a few pieces - you don't have to get a full pallet.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Skenny said:


> Meaning can any seeded grasses have the same lawn care schedule and chemicals as St. Aug? Looking to change it up a bit and have a mixture of two grasses but I don't want one that would be killed off by what I do with the St. Aug. Are there any similar grasses I can just go get a bag of seed and sprinkle out there in a few places?


I have a mix of st Augustine and Common Bermuda. Doesn't look bad together at all on my opinion. So think about that mixture


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't mind much about having it all match, I just want green and keep a bag of seed around.

For Bahia, the seed heads would get cut with my mow, right? I can just mix it in and see what happens. Are there different types of can I just go to Home Depot and get whatever?

For Bermuda people act like it's the worst and I always read things like once you get "infected" with Bermuda you cant get rid of it. Is there a problem with that type of grass?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bermuda will take over everything and it's hard to get rid of. It can be very nice if cared for properly.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Bermuda will take over everything and it's hard to get rid of. It can be very nice if cared for properly.


You see I don't know if this is totally true with St Augustine. Ive had years where if I cut the grass at 2 inches Bermuda would spread faster. I've also had years like this one where I'm cutting at three inches and st Augustine is winning against the Bermuda.

If there's EVER a fungus outbreak in your St Augustine, Bermuda will run over it so fast it's actually unbelievable.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have some creeping into my SA front yard. Mowing high (4" plus) and the Bermuda can't make any headway. I have a friend who, like @CenlaLowell, says SA will push it out at higher HOC. I'm hoping.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Bahia seed heads grow about 2 feet above the ground, and can pop up in a few days way before the grass itself needs to be cut. So a huge pain.

Bermuda is typically cut shorter than St. Augustine. Personally I planted a whole bermuda lawn, I love it, and it was useless to keep the wild bermuda out so I just went with it.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Seed heads actually sound nice.. it would mean the lawn is reseeding itself then, right?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Do not.. I mean do not put Bahia in your yard. KT is absolutely correct. You breath hard after you mow and they're 2 feet tall.

I'd actually like to know how to get rid of it in my bermuda. Just an ugly sight.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Do not.. I mean do not put Bahia in your yard. KT is absolutely correct. You breath hard after you mow and they're 2 feet tall.
> 
> I'd actually like to know how to get rid of it in my bermuda. Just an ugly sight.


Tons of stuff is labeled for bermuda and not bahia...i think celsius, quinclorac maybe?
and yeah, my yard used to be Bahia. Never again. 
It is also really really rough on lawn equipment - some professional lawn care companies won't mow it because it wears down their blades so much.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

If I were just trying to see what works I might try centipede. It looks a lot like St. Agustine, and the seed is cheap enough to throw down more if/when nematodes/bugs get it...or as it weakens the st. Augustine will take over I'd think.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Or I'd more likely just grab a few individual pieces of sod and put those in the bare spots and keep it st. augustine.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Centipede blends pretty will with St. Aug and they can use most of the same chemicals.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> If I were just trying to see what works I might try centipede. It looks a lot like St. Agustine, and the seed is cheap enough to throw down more if/when nematodes/bugs get it...or as it weakens the st. Augustine will take over I'd think.


Why would the bugs and nematodes get the centipede and not the St. Aug?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Skenny said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > If I were just trying to see what works I might try centipede. It looks a lot like St. Agustine, and the seed is cheap enough to throw down more if/when nematodes/bugs get it...or as it weakens the st. Augustine will take over I'd think.
> ...


Some plants are more scusceptible to different things than others. Centipede is supposedly much more sensitive to nematodes.

https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/lh009


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda will take over everything and it's hard to get rid of. It can be very nice if cared for properly.
> ...


I've also found that sethoxydim (hi Yield or Vantage) will weaken Bermuda but not SA or centipede as long as you don't add the surfactant. It's how I got rid of my bermuda invasion. A year ago, it was at least 2000 sf. Now, it's down to a few spots with tifblair overrunning it.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

So it looks like I should choose either Bahia or Centipede to try to start changing things up. Centipede sounds more like St. Aug. Maybe I will get a bag of each and see what work best.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


This has sethoxydim in it
https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-over-the-top-ii-grass-killer-p-1547.html?gclid=CjwKCAjwtO7qBRBQEiwAl5WC2_ATVkTiDDUlY5Pht3emS6V86J-q7ibeJf-2Y0aH7n-f2e-2r24MNxoCIWUQAvD_BwE

I can't get this stuff to kill anything. I'm VERY surprised it took care of you Bermuda


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

How big are the bare spots?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> This has sethoxydim in it
> https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-over-the-top-ii-grass-killer-p-1547.html?gclid=CjwKCAjwtO7qBRBQEiwAl5WC2_ATVkTiDDUlY5Pht3emS6V86J-q7ibeJf-2Y0aH7n-f2e-2r24MNxoCIWUQAvD_BwE
> 
> I can't get this stuff to kill anything. I'm VERY surprised it took care of you Bermuda


IDK. It's a very slow kill, but it has been effective. I use Hi Yield brand, but that shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

So I bought some Centipede seed. I just throw it down and keep it watered for a week or two and hope for the best?

I raked out all the matted down dead garbage this morning so the soil is now exposed. Just go walk around the areas and put the seed and then thats it? There ins't anywhere to buy hay or anything to put on top of it so I am not sure what else to do.

How big are the bare spots? Pic here: https://i.imgur.com/VeI8zCp.jpg


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I really would just water and fertilize and let the st. augustine spread...or buy 3-5 pieces of sod and cut it up and lay it down, or one tray of plugs. 
But you do you, lol.
You can buy peat moss at home depot or Lowes or Ace or maybe Tractor Supply, to put on top of the seed.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

I have been trying to get the st aug to spread for months and it isn't budging. it grows out into the street, over rocks, onto the mulch, on the driveway, but refused to go onto the dead spots. weeds are totally taking over and ant hills are having a field day.

I am into phase two of trying to stop this now.

I saw peat moss at HD. I would what, spread a thin layer on top of the seeds and then keep that watered each day?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Skenny said:


> I have been trying to get the st aug to spread for months and it isn't budging. it grows out into the street, over rocks, onto the mulch, on the driveway, but refused to go onto the dead spots. weeds are totally taking over and ant hills are having a field day.
> 
> I am into phase two of trying to stop this now.
> 
> I saw peat moss at HD. I would what, spread a thin layer on top of the seeds and then keep that watered each day?


I'd stir up that ground real well with a rake, etc to see if that helps. And seriously consider a tray of plugs or a few pieces of sod - home depot carries both on the weekends usually. Otherwise yes, a light layer, and water a few times a day at least.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Why plugs over putting down the centipede seed?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Skenny said:


> Why plugs over putting down the centipede seed?


1. It would match
2. St. Augustine is less susceptible to nematodes
3. Less watering to get it going. Seed needs to be kept moist to germinate which is hard in this heat. Plugs could be watered once or twice a day.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Why would the plugs spread when the existing grass has refused to make any movement and instead has left the back yard to the ants


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Skenny said:


> Why would the plugs spread when the existing grass has refused to make any movement and instead has left the back yard to the ants


Well, to be fair, that is a good question. I'd definitely take a cultivator or rake or whatever and really stir up those areas. Sometimes they get crusty on top, and it is hard for the stolons to spread. But if it is more than that and there is something wrong with the soil I don't think the centipede will do any better.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

I will do this then, go get some plugs and try both. Seed in a few spots, plugs in others, and see if anything takes or if the yard is just going to remain a barren wasteland forever. In a nitrogen blackout period so it's just going to be peatmoss and water for a little while longer.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Are you in Orange County? If so, it technically is NOT a total blackout. You absolutely can use nitrogen IF you go to the website and take their little online course and pass the test at the end. Doesn't take long.

https://www.orangecountyfl.net/Environment/FertilizeResponsibly.aspx#.XWHCdC2ZM1I


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Well it's done. One side seeded and peat mossed, the other side plugged. We'll see if anything takes.




























I'll turn the sprinklers on 20 minutes 2x a day, morning and night, on the days where it doesnt rain? For the seed everything was raked and then seed spread on top and then peat on top in a thin coating. Plugs were put 6 inches apart.

Waiting begins.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

That would work for the plugs, for the seed it's better to do 5 -10 minutes but more often, to keep it from drying out. But if they are on the same zone maybe just hit that area with a hose a few times extra.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Seeds I could do that three times a day... 7am, then when I get home around 530, then again before bed.

The plugs you are saying water just once a day for longer? I could use a hose and sprayer and get them soaked each afternoon.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Might need twice a day for a week, then once a day until well rooted.


----------

